# help me decide on the villagers for a kidcore themed island!!!



## peachp1t (Jun 7, 2020)

its explained in the tweets under the polls!!! at theres also a reference for what kidcore is underneath the "important notes" ^^


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269539612973826048


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 7, 2020)

Cranky: Static
Jock: Kid Cat
Lazy: Hopkins
Normal: Caroline
Peppy: Chrissy
Smug: Pietro
Snooty: Judy
Uchi: Fuchsia

I based this off of villagers I liked and which ones I thought best fit with the theme.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 7, 2020)

I can only offer Stitches.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 7, 2020)

I was going to suggest Stitches, Hopkins, and Peaches. Peaches had a kiddie room design in previous games, but I don't know what they changed it in New Horizons.


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

i’m gonna suggest stitches, hopkins and hamlet ;;


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 7, 2020)

Cranky - static
He is very vibrantly colored in comparison

Jock - scoot
Honestly not sure which of them fit the theme the best so went with him. His helmet and pudgy-ness (cuz the ducks are lol) while talking all about muscles seems like a very kid thing to do... but really idk if it really resonates kidcore

Lazy - bob
Iconic. Bright colored. His furniture is kiddy.

Normal - Caroline 
She is VERY brightly colored with her redish base and blue and yellow. Def part of the colors making you think kidcore.

Peppy - Chrissy
Idk if she really fits... but of the choices she seems the least "mature" looking

Smug - pietro
... hes a rainbow.

Snooty - judy
Pastel rainbow so I'm not 100% how well her pastel will got with the vibrant kidcore. But her pastel would work with chrissy light color so it flows. Her house is also like the pastel kiddy furniture

Uchi - fuschia
She is such a vibrate color.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Hop kins 

C:


----------



## Minimasher (Jun 7, 2020)

Cranky - Static 
Lazy - Cube
Normal - Caroline
Peppy - Dotty
Smug - Phil
Snooty - Yuka
Uchi - Fuchsia
my personal opinion


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 7, 2020)

stitches, hopkins, pietro, cube, rosie, peaches, judy, chrissy, ketchup, biskit, bones, mac, Julian, Dobie (he's the Grandpa) 

Just a random list of villagers that would work well off the top of my head.


----------



## ceribells (Jun 7, 2020)

I've never heard of this aesthetic before, I'm curious about what draws you to it? And can we see pics of your island?
I know Bob has always had a kiddie interior in past games, and a dorky purple cat was always my best friend as a kid... He's still my bud :')


----------



## peachp1t (Jun 7, 2020)

ceribells said:


> I've never heard of this aesthetic before, I'm curious about what draws you to it? And can we see pics of your island?
> I know Bob has always had a kiddie interior in past games, and a dorky purple cat was always my best friend as a kid... He's still my bud :')


personally i use kidcore to cope with my trauma, but its also just a really cool aesthetic!!! i like bright colors kdjsfh
i havent started yet!!! im planning out the villagers and then getting them, then actually doing the island
its gonna be urban and city-like!!!!


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 7, 2020)

Out of your list, I love Kid Cat, Cube, Astrid, and Frita. I've had them all on my island and I love them! 

I think that their designs all match the colourful aesthetic that kidcore seems to be about. Also, Astrid has a literal kid. Who better to represent kidcore?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 8, 2020)

I would personally choose...
Cranky: Static (of course!)
Jock: Dom or Kid Cat
Lazy: Bob or Hopkins
Normal: Caroline or Lolly
Peppy: Bunnie or Chrissy (if you choose Francine as well)
Smug: Pietro!
Snooty: Judy or Francine (if you choose Chrissy as well)
Uchi: Fuchsia


----------

